# what does your overnight backpacking setup include?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just curious what your overnight backpacking gear and essentials include??? I want to do an overnighter fishing trip shortly, In the Uintas, and I know weather is a key concern to be watchful of, as well as knowing where you're going and not getting lost. But what are some key things to keeping stuff light but without being empty handed. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A 3/4 ton truck and a trailer with a shower and a fridge full of beer... and some Velveeta.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I like how cooky thinks as long as he doesn't forget the ice cold mtn dew. 
For me I would take:
Lightweight tent, sleeping bag, sleeping pad. 
One set of clothes with rain gear. 
Snacks like trail mix and jerky. 
Cookset for mtn house and/or fish. 
Way to carry and filter/treat water. 
GPS if I need it plus small stuff like first aid, sunscreen etc 
Plus the fishing gear you need. 
Will vary depending on person and expected weather but 30lbs and under should be easy to do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geezus, when I was in my 30s all I needed for an overnighter in the Uintas was a rainsuit and a pack of smokes.

.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Geezus, when I was in my 30s all I needed for an overnighter in the Uintas was a rainsuit and a pack of smokes.
> 
> .


Ha! That reminds me of a guy I know...:grin:


----------

